# Julian Death March 4-12 and Julian Bicycle Festival 5-3&4



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

&B Bicycle Club has two upcoming rides:

Julian Death March, Saturday April 12th, 2008 at Frank Lane Park in Julian:
This is for the hard core mountain biker. Course consists of 3 different loops. Do one two or three loops. Up to 80 miles with over 11,000 feet of climbing. Last year this event was featured in the San Diego Union. For complete details visit our web page at: http://www.julianactive.com/Julian7500.htm

Julian Bicycle Festival, Saturday and Sunday May 3rd and 4th, 2008 at Frank Lane Park in Julian:
On Saturday we offer our famous and challenging 58 mile road ride which takes in the beautiful Laguna triangle. We also offer a hillclimb competition up Sunrise hwy from Pine Valley to the visitor center up at Mt. Laguna. Also new this year is an easier 40 mile route that is still challenging and very scenic.
On Sunday we offer our 22 mile MTB ride.
Ride one day or both. On site camping is available at Frank Lane Park which is right in the town of Julian which is an easy walk or bike ride to the shops and restaraunts. For complete details visit our web page at: http://www.julianactive.com/julian%2...20festival.htm


----------

